# Älteren PC stark aufrüsten, Meinungen erwünscht :)



## ice615 (13. August 2019)

*Älteren PC stark aufrüsten, Meinungen erwünscht *

Hallo allerseits,

mein PC ist mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt und daher möchte ich ihn gerne aufrüsten.
Letztes Jahr habe ich eine neue SSD und ein neues Netzteil eingebaut - läuft alles perfekt.

Für Games (R6 Siege + Citieskylines) brauche ich aber eine bessere Grafikkarte und einen besseren Prozessor und daher auch ein neues Mainboard.

Als CPU hätte ich an den Ryzen 5 3600 gedacht, als GraKa die GTX 1660 (evtl. Ti?). Läuft das gut zusammen und kann man damit R6 mit hoher Grafikeinstellung spielen (1080p)?

Darüberhinaus brauche ich noch ein neues Mainboard mit Micro ATX-Größe. Keine Ahnung, was am besten passt und was nicht.

Mit neuer DDR4-RAM wären das ohne Mainboard bisher ca. 550€, in meinem Budget bleiben also noch 150 für Mainboard und Puffer.


Könnt ihr was empfehlen und würde das überhaupt zusammenpassen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus,
ice.​


----------



## svd (13. August 2019)

Hallo, sieht doch nicht schlecht aus.

Also, "Ryzen 5 3600", dazu ein schönes AM4-Mainboard mit dem B450-Chipsatz und 16GB DDR4. Das wären so ca. 360€.
Dann wären ja noch fast 350€ für eine Grafikkarte über? Na, dann hast du ja ein paar Optionen. Wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte möchtest, wäre zB eine GTX 1660, GTX 1660Ti oder RTX 2060 denkbar. Falls dich das Referenzdesign nicht stört, eine RX 5700 auf der AMD-Seite.


----------



## ice615 (13. August 2019)

zum Beispiel das MSI B450M Mortar? ich hab gehört dass es für Micro ATX Boards im Moment schlecht aussieht bei Ryzen 3000er, aber auf der Seite vom Support steht das als Unterstützt da...
Ich glaub mit ner GTX 1660 Ti bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Wenn ich statt AMD n Intel CPU rein mache, welcher ist da auf der Höhe mit dem Ryzen 3600 (+ evtl sogar bissle besser)? Und funktioniert das dann besser?


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2019)

ice615 schrieb:


> zum Beispiel das MSI B450M Mortar? ich hab gehört dass es für Micro ATX Boards im Moment schlecht aussieht bei Ryzen 3000er, aber auf der Seite vom Support steht das als Unterstützt da...
> Ich glaub mit ner GTX 1660 Ti bin ich ganz zufrieden.


 Du musst lediglich das BIOS updaten. Beim Mortar geht das auch ohne dass du CPU und RAM einbaust per USB-Stick. 

Ich hab das Mortar Titanium, das ist meines Wissens identisch bis auf das Design. Da ging das Update für meinen Ryzen 3600 problemlos. Bei mir läuft DDR4-3200-RAM von Crucial auch stabil mit 3200MHz, ich musste es nur manuell auf 3200 einstellen, da die B450-Boards von DDR4-2400 ausgehen, da die älteren Ryzen dafür vorgesehen sind. Die 3000er-Ryzen haben aber 3200MHz-kompatibiltät- Hier, entweder 2x einen der Einzelriegel oder direkt ein 16GB-Pack: https://preisvergleich.pcgameshardw...h=ballistix sport lt 3200&xf=1454_8192&sort=p   kommt halt auf den Tagespreis an   als ich kaufte, waren zwei einzelne günstiger als ein 16er-Pack.

Mehr zu dem Thema kannst du auch hier lesen: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...u-Windows-wechseln-tipps-fallstricke-1295929/ 




> Wenn ich statt AMD n Intel CPU rein mache, welcher ist da auf der Höhe mit dem Ryzen 3600 (+ evtl sogar bissle besser)?


 Ein Core i7-8700 ist in etwa vergleichbar, ein i7-8700K wäre etwas besser. Zumindest in Spielen. Bei einigen Anwendungen wäre der 3600er schneller, da er mehr Threads bietet.



> Und funktioniert das dann besser?


 nö, wieso sollte es?  


Was hast du denn derzeit für eine CPU und Grafikkarte?


----------



## ice615 (13. August 2019)

derzeit: GTX  650 Ti Boost + i5 2300

wenn bald das Mortar Max rauskommt, wäre das vielleicht nicht besser, weil es den Ryzen 3600 nativ unterstützen wird? Oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied zwischen nativer und geupdateter Unterstützung?

Danke für eure Hilfe, ist echt Gold wert!


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2019)

ice615 schrieb:


> derzeit: GTX  650 Ti Boost + i5 2300
> 
> wenn bald das Mortar Max rauskommt, wäre das vielleicht nicht besser, weil es den Ryzen 3600 nativ unterstützen wird? Oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied zwischen nativer und geupdateter Unterstützung?


 Du meinst das B450M Mortar Max? Das ist "nativ" nicht für Ryzen 3000 geeignet, sondern nur, weil MSI das BIOS genau wie für die anderen B450-Boards angepasst hat. Da es aber brandneu ist, ist das "älteste" BIOS vom Mortar Max halt trotzdem "neu genug" für Ryzen 3000   wirklich "nativ" kompatibel sind derzeit nur die X570-Mainboards. In manchen Fällen kann es sein, dass die CPU mit älteren Chipsätzen nicht zur vollen Entfaltung kommt und ein Übertakten nicht oder nur schlecht geht, vor allem wenn es Ryzen 7 3800X oder so sind.



> Danke für eure Hilfe, ist echt Gold wert!


   kein Thema


----------



## ice615 (13. August 2019)

das heißt,  das Mortar Max (genau  das ) unterstützt Ryzen 3000 genauso gut wie das nicht-Max mit Update?

übertakten brauch ich nicht, das neue System wird auf jeden Fall genug Leistung bringen.. 

Du würdest also meine Käufe _GTX 1660 Ti, Ryzen 3600, B450M Mortar non-Max  und 16Gb RAM _ so unterschreiben und es wird gut zusammenpassen? (oder ist vielleicht ein neues Gehäuse mit großer ATX besser?)
und welche Grafikkarte mit GTX 1660 Ti ist denn zu empfehlen, da gibt's ja tausende... :o


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

ice615 schrieb:


> Das heißt,  das Mortar Max (genau  das ) unterstützt Ryzen 3000 genauso gut wie das nicht-Max mit Update?


 Ja, theoretisch schon. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob das eine BIOS "gelungener" ist als das andere. 




> Du würdest also meine Käufe _GTX 1660 Ti, Ryzen 3600, B450M Mortar non-Max  und 16Gb RAM _ so unterschreiben und es wird gut zusammenpassen?


 Ja, an sich passt das gut.



> (oder ist vielleicht ein neues Gehäuse mit großer ATX besser?)


 Nötig wäre es nicht. Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn genau?



> und welche Grafikkarte mit GTX 1660 Ti ist denn zu empfehlen, da gibt's ja tausende... :o


 Sofern das Gehäuse nicht zu "kurz" ist, dann z.B. die hier: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforc...g-gv-n166tgaming-oc-6gd-a1994480.html?hloc=de  oder eine kürzere wie zB https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1660-ti-armor-6g-oc-v375-041r-a1994323.html?hloc=de


----------



## ice615 (14. August 2019)

Keine Ahnung, wie das Teil heißt, aber eine 28 cm lange Grafikkarte sollte passen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist es eigentlich egal, welche GraKa ich kaufe, weil wenn dann würde ich schon eine nehmen, wo ich nicht erstmal warten muss, bis sie irgendein Onlineshop vorrätig hat  (die kürzere die Du vorgeschlagen hast, länger heißt ja nicht unbedingt besser?)

Und: welches von den drei Mainboards (https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1859101&cmp=1859022&cmp=1859073) ist denn jetzt am besten? einfach das Mortar Titanium weil Du es auch hast? Ich sehe irgendwie fast keinen Unterschied zwischen denen  (design? dann ist es ja wirklich egal...)


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

ice615 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie das Teil heißt, aber eine 28 cm lange Grafikkarte sollte passen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 kannst ja zur Sicherheit mal nachmessen.



> Ist es eigentlich egal, welche GraKa ich kaufe, weil wenn dann würde ich schon eine nehmen, wo ich nicht erstmal warten muss, bis sie irgendein Onlineshop vorrätig hat  (die kürzere die Du vorgeschlagen hast, länger heißt ja nicht unbedingt besser?)


 Größer heißt auch größerer Kühler, d.h.: normalerweise sollte die dann leiser sein bzw. würde auch eine höhere Übertaktung besser stemmen.




> Und: welches von den drei Mainboards (https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1859101&cmp=1859022&cmp=1859073) ist denn jetzt am besten? einfach das Mortar Titanium weil Du es auch hast? Ich sehe irgendwie fast keinen Unterschied zwischen denen  (design? dann ist es ja wirklich egal...)


 Dann nimm das normale Mortar. Wichtig ist nur, dass du beim BIOS-Update genau die Anleitung einhältst. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass moderne USB3.0-Sticks evlt Probleme machen, also ruhig nen alten 2.0-Knochen rauskramen


----------



## ice615 (14. August 2019)

oke, das hört sich vernünftig an.

dann bestell ich das mal, und melde mich wieder wenn es eingebaut ist (für Fragen oder - hoffentlich nur -  einen Bericht)


----------



## ice615 (17. August 2019)

so, alles angekommen & eingebaut.

Fazit: sehr zufrieden.
keine Probleme mit der CPU (Temperatur) mehr, in jedem Spiel 120fps+ auch bei sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen.
RAM musste manuell auf 3200 MHz hochgetaktet werden, hat geklappt.

Einzig der Stecker für die Power-LED passt nicht mehr aufs Mainboard, weil er drei Pins breit ist und auf MSI-Mainboards nur 2er Pins passen (gibt es da eine Lösung?)
Jetzt leuchtet also kein Licht mehr, wenn der PC läuft.

Insgesamt bin ich also sehr glücklich, dass ich das gemacht hab, vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe 

ice


----------



## svd (18. August 2019)

Naja, wenn du willst, könntest du den Plus-Pin von der Seite in die Mitte umstecken. Dazu müsstest du mit einer Nadel vorsichtig eine kleine Metallasche anheben, den Pin herausziehen und dann neu platzieren.
Ist der Plus-Pin neu gesetzt, ließe sich der 3-Pin-Stecker anschließen, wobei auf der linken Seite der unbelegte Teil übersteht, was ja nichts machte.

Alternativ könntest du den 3-Pin-Stecker einfach in der Mitte durchschneiden und die Pole so einzeln auf ihre Pins setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

Ist der 3-Pin-Stecker denn 3-fach belegt? Schau da mal genau hin, vlt. sind nur die beiden rechten bzw linken Pins belegt, dann kannst du den Stecker trotzdem stecken, sofern neben dem Stecker nichts im Weg ist. An sich sind die Stecker aber seit etlicher Zeit 2Pin, d.h. Dein Gehäuse ist wohl "seltsam"


----------



## ice615 (25. August 2019)

ja, "seltsam" passt gut zu dem Gehäuse 
nach Auseinanderschneiden klappt's jetzt!

noch eine andere Frage:
ich habe ein G433 Headset mit 7.1 Surround. Das Surround ging beim alten Mainboard aber nur, wenn ich das Headset über USB eingesteckt habe mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter USB auf *ein* Klinkenstecker (für Lautsprecher + Mikro, wie beim Handy)
[Ich habe gelesen, der Adapter sei eine eigene Soundkarte? Echt?]
Und kann ich jetzt, wo ich ein 7.1 Mainboard habe, das 3,5mm Kabel einfach in den Mainboard Ausgang reinstecken und das läuft dann mit Surround? Geht das überhaupt mit nur einem Stecker? Und welchen Treiber brauche ich dann dafür?


----------



## svd (25. August 2019)

Jo, dieser USB-Adapter ist eine kleine Soundkarte. Die erzeugt einen virtuellen Raumklang, simuliert den Effekt also, und schickt den an das Headset. 
Das ändert sich auch mit dem neuen Mainboard nicht, das Teil muss nach wie vor verwendet werden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2019)

ice615 schrieb:


> ja, "seltsam" passt gut zu dem Gehäuse
> nach Auseinanderschneiden klappt's jetzt!
> 
> noch eine andere Frage:
> ...


 Jein…. Dein Headset hat kein echtes 7.1, sondern ein per Software simuliertes 7.1, was wiederum ein Features des USB-Chips ist. So eine Simulation könnte auch der Onboardsound bieten. Da musst du mal nachsehen, wie das heißen könnte. Viele Games machen das auch von sich aus.

"Echtes" Surround bei Kopfhörern gibt es praktisch gar nicht mehr, dafür würde man mehrere Stecker benötigen, und im Kopfhörer wären mehrere kleine "Boxen" eingebaut - das ist viel zu teuer, bzw. statt für 70€ zu versuchen, 7 Mini-Boxen und einen mini-Subwoofer im Kopfhörer unterzubringen, und jede Mini-Box ist keine 10€ wert, macht man lieber nur 2 gute Stereo"boxen" für je 20-30€ rein und sorgt per Software für den Klang. Der entsteht durch minimale Effektzumischung, Frequenzveränderungen, Timingunterschiede usw. bei den Tönen, so dass es sich anhört, als ob ein Ton zB von links hinten kommt, obwohl die Kopfhörer technisch gesehen nur Stereo sind. Das funktioniert aber meist gut, weil die Kopfhörer halt ein in sich geschlossenes System sind - mit Stereo-Lautsprechern ist das kaum machbar, da die Töne je nach dem, wie groß das Zimmer ist, welche Möbel darin stehen und wo man genau sitzt, völlig unberechenbar verteilen und reflektieren.


----------

